# Vandals destroy part of the railroad



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

MY bridge was destroyed(smashed to bits), track ripped up in places, and ballast dug up. other things knocked over and broken.

the vandals:



anybody know how to keep deer from destroying the railroad?


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

.30-06 works good. Or a dog.

How rural is the area where you live?


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Nate.
Eat a steak and go pee along the right of way. Now you are a predator!
Lions pee works best so you could go collect some in a bottle at the zoo. 

Andrew


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately there is only one reliable way to keep out deer 24/7/365.
An 8-foot fence.

Scot


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Along the line of Pee as a dissuader, if you have a gun store nearby they may carry Pee scents for hunters as a spray on, which can keep you out of jail if your pike is in the front yard!
Just looking out for ya!
John


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

...yeah i dont think peeing along the tracks is a good idea(especially if it is electrified.OW!  the neighbors window faced directy toward the RR. so that idea is out. how about blasting them with live steam? LOL. they like rooting around in the mulch i use as fill for the RR . 

maybe they all just wanna" play trains", and they're mad i didnt let a train out for them

the local ACE hardware sells deer pee BTW

nate


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

riderdan said:


> .30-06 works good. Or a dog.
> 
> How rural is the area where you live?



we got a 95 lb yellow lab(he likes stealing the logs off my flat cars). we are kinda in town- ish but our backyard is bordered by the woods, where they live (we also have a flock of turkeys that visit once and a while, and foxes, possums,coyotes, ect.)

i got a 12 gauge(double barrel) but we like the deer, so we dont want to hurt/murder/kill/ them.

they just gotta stop sabatoging the TWRR's ROW-


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

That is a tough one, I'm sure you have looked on the web, this one from This Old House is comprehensive

https://www.thisoldhouse.com/ideas/20-ways-to-keep-deer-out-your-yard

I have used the fishing line approach to keep them from a newly planted dogwood and it seemed to work.....just dont forget it is there and trip over it!

Jerry


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Motion detection sprinklers work well I am told. but the best is the Predator Pee method. Although that may not be of much long term effect if it rains frequently in your area as you'll have to apply it constantly.


----------



## 2poor4Gscale (Oct 29, 2016)

Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> MY bridge was destroyed(smashed to bits), track ripped up in places, and ballast dug up. other things knocked over and broken.
> 
> the vandals:
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's called Deer Season! Here in PA, it was just last week. LOL


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I bought a spray bottle of the deer pee stuff. I tried to spray it on my Hostas (Which they LOVE). Not only did it not do any good, the smell grossed me out while I sprayed. It didn't help that the wind changed while I was spraying and I got a snootful. Tried again this past summer - still can't stand the smell. So, this winter I plan to go to Plan B>>>>>

Poke a stick in the ground and nail on a white plastic bag from the supermarket. They (whomever they are) tell me they'll (the deer family) run away because deers lift their tails, displaying the white part that makes them so cute as a signal to RUNNNN.

And I'd much rather they RUNNNN, than hang around my hostas telling each other that it smells awful but tastes great.

JackM

I haven't been able to actually test the "white bag" theory yet because the store recently changed to blue bags.


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Live and let Live, Nate. In 10 years none of these visitors will be back...and none of us including you can bring them back. This is their land, like it is yours. We are mere intruders as far as they are concerned. For the few hours you need to run trains -ok - for them it is generations of survival as there is nothing left for them.

This song applies to them too
http://www.woodyguthrie.org/Lyrics/This_Land.htm

Enjoy the Season!
Vic


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

put deer corn on the ground as far away from your layout, it keeps them over there, if you have water on your layout they will come over there for that. There are sensor motion detectors that turn on noise makers, a scarecrow works if it can move a little, from the motion detectors. 
So much for soft suggestions, if you can shoot a shotgun in the area, pepper his arse, if he can see you do it he will think of you the next time he sees the scare crow. 
Myself, my 30-06, skinning him, eating him, solves the problem.
Good luck
Dennis


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

This is going to sound crazy, but try tying a white plastic grocer bag to something like a tomato trellis or garden stake so that the bag is somewhere around 3' off the ground. 

Yeah, I laughed, too, when someone suggested it to me. Then I tried it. White tail deer display their tails when danger is nearby as a signal to other deer. They see the white plastic bag flapping in the breeze and think it's another deer warning them of danger, so they stay away. 

Your mileage (deer) may vary, but apparently the deer in upstate NY aren't known for their visual acuity. I seldom saw another deer anywhere near the railroad once I put the plastic bags out on the railroad. Now I live in mass suburbia, and the most destructive thing I get on the railroad (besides my two dogs) is the occasional hungry rabbit or squirrel. 

Later,

K


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Cayenne pepper sprinkled around my garden, keeps out small critters but don't know about deer. LG


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Carrying the "white plastic bag" concept even further....perhaps we should replace our deer whistles (don't work, but don't hurt to try) with a coupla white plastic bags on the front of our cars. All these years they haven't picked up on our headlights, maybe a flopping plastic bag would get their attention before it's too late.

JackM

Definitely don't attach any hostas to the bumper (unless you forgot to buy hamburger at the supermarket.)


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

Slightly off topic but I was told to put blue plastic shopping bags in my nectarine tree to stop the parrots from getting all the fruit. So I climbed 4ft up into the center of the pruned tree tying shopping bags to all the fruiting branches. While I was still in the tree, the parrots rolled up and had a feast only a few feet from me. Cheeky chirpy parrots. I gave up. Now I'm just content to get some of the juicy ones they miss. I have to be quick though.

Andrew


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I think I can speak for all of us who live in the northern states:

Parrots? You have Parrots? Waduhya, live in Disneyworld or somethin'?

JackM


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

JackM said:


> I think I can speak for all of us who live in the northern states:
> 
> Parrots? You have Parrots? Waduhya, live in Disneyworld or somethin'?
> 
> JackM


Jack, I live in Australia. Many of our birds and animals are camouflage gray but we have some pretty ones too.
This is him. He comes with all his chatty buddies to steal my nectarines. Rainbow Lorikeet










Andrew


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm happy to see an occasional Cardinal around here. Trade you for a deer?

JackM

Seriously. That's an amazing bird!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew;

With all the colors on those parrots, I doubt that a bit of blue would bother them much. Locally (Virginia, USA) some gardeners use old CDs and DVDs tied by a string as a pest deterrent. The theory is that the random flashing reflections from the shiny side startles the critters. Don't know whether it would work for you, but thought I should mention it.

Nate, old aluminum foil baking trays may also work for the deer. Hang them close together so a breeze makes them clatter on each other - noise plus flashes.

Just a thought,
David Meashey


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

In case you'd rather spend money instead of finding a use for your old CDs and DVDs....Lowe's _online_ store carries iridescent mylar tape that can be used to shoo away animals, birds, etc.

I tried it a few years ago to get the birds off my retractable awning (3 nests = 3 areas of droppings on the patio). Does the tape work? Yes. For a week. The birds get used to it and go about their "business".

JackM


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

You could always turn your garden railroad into a discotech with flashing lights and load funky music. 
That might work... or the deer might get to enjoy it more and do the boogie!

Andrew


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Going back to the white plastic bag idea....I found a major flaw.

1 - I hooked a white grocery bag onto my railroad's switch stand (pneumatics)
2 - Waited for deer
3 - We gota halfa foota snow
4 - Bag just hanging, not moving
5 - Snow weighs more than you think
6 - Solution: temperatures in the upper 30s. Great! Snow melts.
7 - Water weighs more than you think.
8 - Back to the drawing boards.

JackM


----------

